# Dell D610 won't complete start up



## gabill_1 (Oct 17, 2008)

When starting my Dell D610 1.86 GHz the following happens;
the 3 Cap lock lights; "A", "9" and "Down Arrow" flash for a few seconds then the unit shuts off. This happens when running on battery or power.

Actions to date:
. I tested the battery and have 5 lights indicating the battery is strong.
. I ran the unit on power with the battery removed.
. I removed the memory.
. I removed everything external; CD, Battery, Memory and held the power button down to reset.

Any ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Pull-out your RAM and use a good working RAM for testing purposes. Also observe if you get any beeps.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, make sure a few things.. you have no external devices (IE. A USB mouse, USB kb, no iPod's nothing) Leave the battery in. 

What happens when you leave the AC adapter in? will it start? or same issue?

Do you see ANY image at all, like the dell loading screen? Or does it not start at all?

Can you hear any noises? HD making noise?

Do the lights stay on till you shut the computer off?

By the cap lock light do you mean the three lights that have pictures of locks under them?

If yes, what is the flash code? do they just all flash then they go off? Does one stay on and the other two flash? Do they all stay on? please elaborate

Any beeping at all from the system?

What warranty are you under?


----------



## gabill_1 (Oct 17, 2008)

TriggerFinger / Log2 - Thanks for responding. 

Log2, per your questions;
. No external devices are connected.
. Same result if running on battery alone or running on A/C without battery.
. No image, i.e. Dell loading screen does not load. 
. No beeps.
. Yes, I mean the three lights that have pictures of Locks on them. When I press the power button they all flash for about a second, I hear a clunk sound then the system shuts down by itself.
. No longer under Dell warranty.

TriggerFinger, per your suggestion;
. I switched Ram from another Dell 1.86 I have. Same thing happens, the 3lights with pictures of locks on them flash for a second, I hear a clunk sound then the system shuts down by itself.

Thanks again, any other ideas?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try removing the HDD and CD drive then power ON.


----------



## gabill_1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Removed HDD and CD, I get the same 3 lights and the system shuts off.

The clunk I heard before was actually the HDD spinning then shutting down. I didn't hear the clunk when I took it out, but had the same 3 lights flash on then go out.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Press and hold Fn key while pressing power ON button. Observe the lights that come on. List down exactly what you see or how the lights/LEDs blink


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, so if you have the HDD in the computer, and the cd drive in the computer, if you turn on the computer, and wait 10 seconds, can you open the cd drive?


----------



## gabill_1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Log2 - Per your suggestion, with HDD and CD drives in the computer. I turn the computer on, my series of 3 lights flash I hear the HDD spin then a clunk as the computer shuts down. After waiting 10 seconds the CD drive will not open.

TriggerFinger - Per your suggestion, when pressing Fn during power up the left 2 lights "A" and "9" flash, the "Down Arrow" hangs on for 3 seconds then the unit powers off.

Thanks


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

ok, unfortunately it looks like there's a problem with the mobo then as far as I can tell, you'll need to get it replaced, and seeing as how you're not under warranty you'll have to pay for it


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

gabill_1 said:


> ...
> TriggerFinger - Per your suggestion, when pressing Fn during power up the left 2 lights "A" and "9" flash, the "Down Arrow" hangs on for 3 seconds then the unit powers off.


Try it again but this time the battery removed.


----------



## gabill_1 (Oct 17, 2008)

TriggerFinger - Removing the battery didn't have an effect, same problem.

Guys - I was reading another blog where someone had a similar problem as mine. They replaced the CPU. Do you think a CPU could cause my symptoms? 

Or is it more the Monterboard is trashed. If I replace the board this would be the 2nd board I've put in this PC within 2 years. Do Dell boards have a history of problems?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Strip the laptop and leave just the keyboard/power ON switch, motherboard and LCD. Remove modem, wireless card, harddrive, CD/dvd drive then try powering ON again.


----------



## barney1700 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am having a similar problem with my Dell Latitude d610. I replaced the HDD with a bigger one just because it was so slow and the old one was quite small (4o Gig). Everything went good with that. The next day I was working on it and it just froze up. Nothing would work. So I did a hard shutdown and it hasn't come up since. I can push the power button with the HDD in or out, the power adaptor connected or not, the batt out or in and it always does the same thing. The 3 lock lights come on, the HDD starts to spin and then it all goes dead. I replaced the Mobo and it still does the same thing. The only time it does something different is when I hold the Fn key and press the power button. When I do this, the lock with the down arrow is the only one that comes on, but it still shutsdown right away. Nothing ever comes up on the monitor. I stripped it of the HDD, CD/DVD, modem, wireless and the RAM and it still does the same thing. There are 2 big ICs, one is an Intel and the other one I don't know the manufacturer, but it has it's own cooling. Could one of these be the problem?


----------

